# Rangers' croc snaps outrage MP



## News Bot (Oct 15, 2008)

*Published:* 15-Oct-08 09:55 AM
*Source:* Townsville Bulletin via NEWS.com.au

RANGERS have released photographs of a 3.5m male saltwater crocodile lurking in the waterways of a Queensland island popular for swimming.

*Read More...*


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 15, 2008)

This happens every year, Katter is of the opinion that the only good croc is a dead one.


----------

